# schwinn rumbler @citygrounds.com



## spoker (Aug 27, 2020)

new schwinn bmx rumbler from citygrounds.com 26 inch available in 3 colors,outa my wheelhouse but though i would share,$369 free ship,comes in silver,black or blue


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting. Looks like a quick handling bike.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2022)

After upgrades to wheelset, bars, pedals, fork, saddle, grips, & tires...


























Still need a star nut to squeeze it all tight & then ride!


----------

